# Impossible de modifier mon disque dur externe branché s/ Mac



## correspondante (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour!

je suis une nouvelle utilisatrice de Mac.

je possède un disque dur externe qui marchait sans problème avec mon pc.

je fais un essai avec mon imac, le disque externe est bien reconnu et lu, mais je ne peux pas transferer de fichier depuis mon Mac vers ce disque dur, et inversement. "le dossier ne peut etre modifié"


??????

D'où vient le problème, je pensais que Mac detectait sans problème ce genre de chose....



MERCI!




Ingrid


----------



## kesako (29 Septembre 2008)

Salut.

Le problème est que ton disque dur est formaté en format Windows. Il peut être lu sur le Mac mais tu n'as pas de droit en écriture. Il te faut absolument le reformater, soit en FAT 32 si tu es amenée à faire des échanges entre un MAC et un PC soit en Mac OS étendu si tu ne bosseras que sur ton Mac.

Pour ce faire, jette un oeil aux différents tuto de RhinosMac. Ce site est super pour le récents switcher.

Si tu veux plus de détails, fais une recherche sur le forum et tu trouveras de nombreux posts sur le sujet.

Bonne soirée.


----------

